# Heaviest round? Discussion time.



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

So as some of you know, ive got my tc venture in a 22-250, with a 1:12" twist. The round is crazy fast, so im looking for a bit heavier for a higher BC, so with handloads im as accurate as i can get long range, 300-450 range. What do you think, with these specs, is the heaviest bullet i could shoot? Accurately that is. No obvious post about how a tumbling bullet is still shooting 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Normally, anything over 62gr in .22 cal would shoot better in a faster twist than 1:12..HOWEVER, every weapon has it's own sweet spot...

Best advice that I can give is try the bullet that you'd like to use, then tweak the powder, primer, charge, COL, etc, etc,..If u can't get it to shoot the way u want, move on to the next bullet & start the process over... :teeth:


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Being that the round moves so quick, i know i could get 3400+ out of about a 65+ grains round with the right powder. And i know that means more KE, a higher BC, and a more accurate round down range! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll definitly be able to get 3400 closer to 3600 if you want to run max charges, but they don't always equate to a more accurate round. Less bullet drop for sure but not always better accuracy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For longer ranges, such as you desire, consider some type of ballistically matched reticle or mil dot. You don't have to worry so much about speed - just accuracy.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Any suggestions to try? Ive shot the vmaxs and like um, but curious how other bullets perform?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With your 12 twist you'll likely be able to stabilize a 60gr or so at most.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

+1 for what Scotty & youngdon said. You can't make a howitzer out of a carbine shoulder weapon! That being said, you can tweak bullets in any weapon or caliber. But it's expensive and time consuming. Guns like women are all different. I shoot 55 & 60 grainers in my 22-250 ( she does not like 63 - 65 grainers). In 4 .223s, I'm running 1:12 in a Remington, a custom 15" bbl. and 1:9 in 2 late model Rugers. My 1:12 work up to 60 grainers but balk after that. The 1:9 go up to 69 grains; I have not tried heavier due to reduced velocity. Both Rugers work best in the 65 grain catagory for what ever reason, but still shoot 55 grainers well too. I figure I put $100 in each weapon when I start testing loads for powder/bullet combos for accurcy.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah. Im interested in getting my own reloading set up, for the accuracy aspect. Im looking into doing some long range shooting and see the benefits. I think 60 gr would be the heaviest id look in to shooting, and maybe tweek it from there. Any suggestions on bullets? I lime rhe vmax, but would take opinions on the noslers or sierra bullets too, or any others?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I prefer Noslers in my 243, but run Bergers in my .204, the 223 and 22-250 are still workin progress to be honest although the V-Max and the Sierras share the lead in the former and noslers in the latter. I feel the Noslers have given better terminal effects on coyotes over the V-max


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

Dailed In.

15" BBL? Is it pinned and welded or did you pay a tax stamp to have an SBR?


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

i think i've got some research and thinking to do, to decide where to start. i've got about 160 brass saved from what i've shot, so i may get 2-3 50 rnd boxes n try a few


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I found a website that might be of some real help for you. You can pick different bullets and give them a try without having to buy entire boxes.

http://www.bulletproofsamples.com/


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If 450 yards is your max range i see no need to go any more than a 55gr. Also what do you plan on shooting are you shooting paper or gophers at that range or coyotes. I got good acuracy with the vmax but I wasnt really happy with how they worked on coyotes. After trying a lot of different bullets I now just load the 50gr bergers in my 22-250. I found them to be very accurate and they are death on coyotes and easy on hides. Im also starting to think the 55gr bergers are going to be the winner for my .223.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

im looking to shoot 'yotes. i never PLAN on shooting coyotes at that range, but i know its a possibility at some stands, and if i get enough practice i'd feel comfortable shooting 400+ for sure..


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If your shooting coyotes at 400 yards with a 22-250 I dont feel there is really any need in shooting a 60gr bullet. With the twist you have I would try and find a bullet that shoots good out of your gun around the 50gr range. I cant really say 1 bullet is going to shoot better because it depends on the gun. I have seen some guns that like noslers some like the v max but I havent really found a gun yet that wont shoot a berger well. Im sure some people have but not me. They might cost a little bit more than other rounds but I feel they are worth it.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Poe, despite heavier rounds typically being more stable, you'd suggest. 50 gr? I know the 50 would have the energy, but what im looking more for is the accuracy. A buddy reloads. 223 for his savage model 12 with full length brass resizers and can get 1.5" 5 shot at 400...so more so im looking for the accuracy. But if you think a 50 would be just as accurate i may consider then!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

twesterfield said:


> Poe, despite heavier rounds typically being more stable, you'd suggest. 50 gr? I know the 50 would have the energy, but what im looking more for is the accuracy. A buddy reloads. 223 for his savage model 12 with full length brass resizers and can get 1.5" 5 shot at 400...so more so im looking for the accuracy. But if you think a 50 would be just as accurate i may consider then! Sent from work most likely.


 He said 50gr range.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Regardless, i looked around and may have decided on the 53 gr vmax, has a higher BC than the 60 gr vmax, and at those ranges ill def. get a flatter trajectory 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have used the 53s in my .223 with good results. Dont think I have talked to anyone that has tried them in a 22-250 yet


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Ive read a few placss where guys are saying the .22-250 tends to like a flat back bullet as opposed to the boat tail design, but that's half the fun is experimenting right? As a man who enjoys the mathematical sciences, physics and how rounds vary and whatnot fascinate me, and that's half the reason im looking forward to reloading. I love to crunch numbers and do calculations, and want to take my reloading farther than what a book can tell me. When I'm in my later years, i want to be able to say i was well rounded, a random bounty of knowledge, whether it be practical or not. Shooting in general, thanks to everyone like yourselves here in Predator Talk, has become a huge part of my life!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

TJM said:


> Dailed In.
> 
> 15" BBL? Is it pinned and welded or did you pay a tax stamp to have an SBR?


 Barrel is actually 15 9/16" long bull screwed on an XP100 Remington action. Gunsmith started with 16" and shortened to within 1/4" of limit then crowned.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

If you could get load data and info like OAL that'd be awesome. Thats a long round! Almost a full inch on its own

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

For 300-500 yards with your 22-250 you should be looking for maximum accuracy, not necessarily best BC. Those are relatively medium ranges for that caliber. If you are searching for accuracy the 60-64 grain Bergers are set up for 1:12 twist. The j-4 jackets they use are more consistent than anything else. Anything heavier and you are asking for finicky load development and frustration from my experience. Since I started messing with small calibers at long range I found that the Bergers are easier to get to shoot well, hence the recommendation. I regularly shoot 500 yards with my 17 Remington with a 25gr Berger. I could load the much better BC 37gr VLD but the 1:9 twist isn't ideal. Give your rifle reasonable bullet weights for the twist and it'll do what you want it to.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

twesterfield said:


> If you could get load data and info like OAL that'd be awesome. Thats a long round! Almost a full inch on its own Sent from work most likely.


Take all the loading data but you should *set your own OAL*. I have found it to be the most critical component in load development, and since each firearm is different, measure you chamber and go from there. If you don't already have a chamber OAL gauge and modifed case, pick them up. After that, all you have to do is add various modified cases for particular cartridge development.


----------

